# HGH frag for my wife...



## smallbaby (Apr 17, 2012)

well my wife decided she wanted to enter a bikini show after watching some vides where she got ****ed at looking at the girls for beeing so bad and her beeing a working mom and natural, she felt she needed something.

since i will be going with my peptide cycle she asked me about something what would be good in the long run so we decided to go with hgh frag.

my main concern is dose.

will 250 mcg/ day be ok?

we were thinking 5 days on and 2 days off...


----------



## smallbaby (Apr 17, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH frag is best run in higher doses multiple times a day away from food if honest she would be better off using IPAM/Mod GRF at saturation dose(1mcg per kg) 2-3 times a day than using Frag, Frag does work but it is not as noticeable as the peptides in my opinion.


----------



## smallbaby (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you for your reply!

she really set her mind on this,and I am glad i came to this board where i can learn so much from people like you Pscarb, thanks again!

So dose of 50mcg ipam/mod grf morning and say bedtime would be good?

if she takes morning shot on empty stomach, can she hit cardio right after the shot?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the dosing schedule is the same for men as it is women (1mcg per kg) so 50mcg of both sould good, morning shot before cardio is the best way to use peptides for fat loss, so before am cardio (fasted) and before bed is fine


----------

